# Want to go to an amazing place? try Costa Rica!



## Trevor (Jun 28, 2012)

I would recomend this beautiful central american country to anyone. And also the neighbor country Nicaragua. Both are very safe and have the most amazing places to visit if nature is your thing. Nicaragua is nos actually the safest country in central america. But if you want the best comodities and the best prices for US tourists I think Costa Rica is heaven. Specially the beaches.


----------



## jpgeek (Jul 14, 2012)

Sounds like a very interesting place to visit, are there problems with getting in and out of the country with travel visas? Where in Costa Rica should we go, like what city?


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 28, 2012)

I've always heard great things about Costa Rica. An old buddy of mine (who was 55 at the time) went down there and got himself a 23 year old wife.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2012)

I think that there are low cost living options in most of the Central American countries. I've got an online buddy who lives in the mountains of Panama. He claims he lives really well on nothing but Social Security. I have considerably more income than that so I wonder what life might be like there for me. I've heard similar stories about Costa Rica too. Both countries are quite safe from what I've heard.


----------

